# Here we go again....more Angels...Platinum Pearlscale/Golds this time!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So after being together for about 6 weeks, my gorgeous Platinum Pearlscale girl and her boyfriend a lovely Gold with deep orange coloring have decided to lay eggs.....lots of them 

Here is the pair. She has a blue sheen to her fins and is just gorgeous when she flares. I am going to show her next spring.









He is also a pearlscale and a lovely tangerine orange with nice markings on his fins. They both glitter in the light.









Now I am also tending baby Pinoy Paraiba's that are about 1 week old, so this is going to be FUN!!!!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Very nice Angels.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Bob that means a lot coming from you....your Prize Winning Angel is just gorgeous!

I had to remove the eggs from the parents as they weren't taking the fungused ones off (newbie parents don't know any better I guess) so now the leaf is in the breeder box with Meth blue, airstone on it and alder cone....we'll see what happens in a few days.

My dark Pinoy Paraiba babies are doing fine, eating good. I took them out as soon as they were free swimming and they are in a 2.5 gallon tank now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

update!

Fry are alive and on the bottom, looks to be about another day or so before they might be free swimming....lots survived.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats, keep them off the bottom so they don't damage their fins. Next we need pictures in about two weeks.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hahaha....Bob you actually think I can take pictures of these....I tried to take pics of the Blue Angels, all I got was a whiz by the camera lense 

Will see what I can do!


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Anna if you plan on marketing them you will need to have pics. Pictures won't be needed for a few weeks so you have time to practice.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So I got a shock yesterday am when I went to feed all the fish!

My scaredaycats ( dark Pinoy Paraiba Angels) had a 100+ babies swimming around their faces when I turned on the lights 

I was busy with bake sales, so wasn't really paying too much attention to the tank, just feeding them etc....never saw anything out of the ordinary like last time when they laid them on the big plant and guarded them constantly, with threatening looks at me.

So I let out a yell and said OMG...where the heck were you hiding these? WOW!!!

Now I was having a dillema about what to do with all of these as I am shutting down my Angel tanks! I decided to put the baby platinum/orange ones in with these and let the scaredaycats look after them 

I figure they will probably do a better job than me, so now I have both little black fry and pale white fry flitting around the parents. I guess they didn't notice the difference 

Will keep ya all posted on how they do.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Great work you must be doing something right keep it up.


----------



## Fishlover_680 (May 5, 2009)

Congratulation on all the new babies!! We definitely want to see pictures!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK here are the parents with their mixed brood  Male is the one giving me the EYE! These are very dark Pinoy Paraiba's.










and here is some of my juvies....smokey blues, blue marbles, a gold pearlscale, blue silver, sunset paraiba, and a couple of my koi babies I raised from eggs


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This pair of Pinoy Paraiba's are now raising my Platinum Pearlscale babies as well as their own ones.

I notice dorsal fins on some of the babies already! 

I will be offering the babies for sale to anyone who feels confident enough to raise them, at a greatly reduced price, as I cannot raise them myself because of no tank space.

Let me know if any Angel hobbyists want to try their hand at raising Angel babies...you can sell them down the road for 3 times the price you will pay for them now.


----------

